# Replacing Miller



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Should the clips attempt to sign jason terry? Or another guard on the free agent list?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Well, If I'm not mistaken the Clippers don't have any capspace to sign a big name free agent like Jason Terry, and if they did, The Hawks would match definetly.

And, I think Jaric will have a big year for you guys at the point, so there's not a really big hole in their lineup anyways.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

If the clippers are not going to play jaric as the back up SG/SF, they seem to be ok. Jaric, Dooling, House, Hatten....should be enough people who can/will play the PG.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

I think we should sign Rafer Alston..I mean he is a great player when he doesnt try to do them playground trick in the game and if we started him i think he could turn out to be good..


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

i think dooling will be pretty good in a few years just he needs to get his head in the game and get more experience


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

All I have to say is pray for Raymond Felton


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

If we're talking draft, the Clippers need a SF more than they need a PG.

Right now, they dont have a true SF. Maggette iwll be playing it out of need, but he'll beo ut of position. Fowlkes isn't a starter, and is on the light side.

Howard, Splitter, Deng, Khyrapa, etc are of more importance than Felton. I like Felton, but we need a SF bad right now.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> I think we should sign Rafer Alston..I mean he is a great player when he doesnt try to do them playground trick in the game and if we started him i think he could turn out to be good..


that the problem, He can't leave out the playgroud stuff. He's luccky he's still in the NBA.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dukeballer25</b>!
> i think dooling will be pretty good in a few years just he needs to get his head in the game and get more experience


It takes mor than 1 year to completely recover from knee surgery. [mentally and physically]Dooling will be better this year. plus with what saw of Jaric, last year, the point won't be our biggest hole. chemistry and maturity will.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> 
> that the problem, He can't leave out the playgroud stuff. He's luccky he's still in the NBA.


He is still in the NBA because people know how good he would be if he didnt try the playground moves and i think he has finally learned not to use them..


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Love that avi FSH!!!


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> It takes mor than 1 year to completely recover from knee surgery. [mentally and physically]Dooling will be better this year. plus with what saw of Jaric, last year, the point won't be our biggest hole. chemistry and maturity will.


Oh, is that why he's looking for a team, right now?


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> He is still in the NBA because people know how good he would be if he didnt try the playground moves and i think he has finally learned not to use them..


Oh, that must be why he's looking for a team right now. Most youngsters think street ball is where it's at, where making the basket is unimportant as long as I "break your ankles". Where turning the ball over, [carrying] traveling, and goaltending is glorified. I'm tired of people crying over these playground stars, who can't learn to play "real basketball". Before, you start telling me about how NBA players get clowned at the Rucker, remember, the highest paid streetball player get maybe 1/2 the NBA minimuum.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, that must be why he's looking for a team right now. Most youngsters think street ball is where it's at, where making the basket is unimportant as long as I "break your ankles". Where turning the ball over, [carrying] traveling, and goaltending is glorified. I'm tired of people crying over these playground stars, who can't learn to play "real basketball". Before, you start telling me about how NBA players get clowned at the Rucker, remember, the highest paid streetball player get maybe 1/2 the NBA minimuum.


Please, God, send this guy a tape of one of Rafers games with Toronto last year. He's not just a streetballer.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Dooling's injury problems were his ankle, not his knee.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Please, God, send this guy a tape of one of Rafers games with Toronto last year. He's not just a streetballer.


I can admit it if I'm wrong. I didn't see him play last year. If he's improved his game, more power to him. But, I have read that, he's looking for a team because, he doesn't believe he's in Toronto's plans this year.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> 
> I can admit it if I'm wrong. I didn't see him play last year. If he's improved his game, more power to him. But, I have read that, he's looking for a team because, he doesn't believe he's in Toronto's plans this year.


I have no idea WHY he hasn't been signed. Maybe because of his reputation of solely being a streetballer, but he hardly tried any streetball moves in the Raptor games last year. He did well at getting to the hole and distributing the ball. He came up with some great games last year, including a 23 point, 8 assist, 7 rebound, 4 block performance in the last game of the season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> 
> I can admit it if I'm wrong. I didn't see him play last year. If he's improved his game, more power to him. But, I have read that, he's looking for a team because, he doesn't believe he's in Toronto's plans this year.


He's looking for a new team, because the Raptors new coach O'Neill doesn't like Rafer's uptempo style of play. He doesn't try any playground stuff, he's a GREAT passer, a legit defender, and his jumpshot has improved alot. 

As a starter Alston averaged 20 pts, 8 asts, 6.25 rbs, 1.5 stls, 1.25 blks.
Trust me, you'll want this guy on your team, he's very fun to watch, and has proven he's good enough for the NBA level. All the toronto fans want him to stay, but thats not in the best interest of O'Neill's new plans. It looks as though Alston is headed to Orlando, though.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> 
> He's looking for a new team, because the Raptors new coach O'Neill doesn't like Rafer's uptempo style of play. He doesn't try any playground stuff, he's a GREAT passer, a legit defender, and his jumpshot has improved alot.
> ...


Yea i think he would be AWESOME PG on the Clips..Maybe we should give him a 1 year contract..Then resign him if he does good to a long term deal..


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

20 pts, 8 asts, 6.25 rbs, 1.5 stls, 1.25 blks as a starter? What the hell is wrong them up in Toronto?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> 
> that the problem, He can't leave out the playgroud stuff. He's luccky he's still in the NBA.


That's bull****. He doesn't do that crap in the real game. Everyone stereotypes Rafer just because of his streetball backround. He played well for Toronto and deserves a legitimate chance with another team.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 20 pts, 8 asts, 6.25 rbs, 1.5 stls, 1.25 blks as a starter? What the hell is wrong them up in Toronto?


Um, well if you knew anything, you'd know that we had an injury riddled season, so we had to call up a lot of people to 10 day contracts.


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> 
> Um, well if you knew anything, you'd know that we had an injury riddled season, so we had to call up a lot of people to 10 day contracts.


well, if you knew as much as you think, you'd realize that what I was saying is: if Rafer Alston posted those type of numbers, Why aren't they re-signing him. It wasn't meant as a dis to no one but management. Sir.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dhook54</b>!
> 
> 
> well, if you knew as much as you think, you'd realize that what I was saying is: if Rafer Alston posted those type of numbers, Why aren't they re-signing him. It wasn't meant as a dis to no one but management. Sir.


Well yeah, but our new coach Kevin O'Neill doesn't like his up-tempo style of play, so all we're getting this offseason is defensive minded players.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> He is still in the NBA because people know how good he would be if he didnt try the playground moves and i think he has finally learned not to use them..


how do you get that avi


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> how do you get that avi


WHY AM I NOT ON THE MAFIA... DAMMIT IM MOFO TONY SOPRANO, dont make me bring back the avi to prove it...:laugh:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> WHY AM I NOT ON THE MAFIA... DAMMIT IM MOFO TONY SOPRANO, dont make me bring back the avi to prove it...:laugh:


I was waiting for you to pm me

you want me to list you as tony soprano on it?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> how do you get that avi


there is a thread in the EBB forum that is called "Anyone wanna use this?" or something like that and you request something and either Epadfield or MJG will find a video of that person and make it into a avatar for you..


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> I was waiting for you to pm me
> ...


werd


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> werd


Done


people better watch what they say to us were made men


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> Done
> ...


Now me you and Clip Show..Need to get the Clippers forum when of the top forum on the site..Which i think we can do with all the new poster we are gettin..


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> Now me you and Clip Show..Need to get the Clippers forum when of the top forum on the site..Which i think we can do with all the new poster we are gettin..



Werd!

lol


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> there is a thread in the EBB forum that is called "Anyone wanna use this?" or something like that and you request something and either Epadfield or MJG will find a video of that person and make it into a avatar for you..


I still dont see the thread your talking about


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> I still dont see the thread your talking about


Here


----------



## DatSupadoopaballer (Aug 26, 2003)

Hye thanx 4 the reply's. How do u gat an avatar? and can i be in the clipper mafia


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DatSupadoopaballer</b>!
> Hye thanx 4 the reply's. How do u gat an avatar? and can i be in the clipper mafia


yea you gotta choose a mafia like name, look in my sig to see the names that already taken


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

They should try and trade to get McInnis back he was the key to their success


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree McInnis was vital, but, I believe Jaric can be just as effective.


----------

